# How much do you charge for part loan???



## newhorse (8 July 2009)

I have never part loaned a horse out before and wondered what you charge for, if anything? 

He is not the most experienced horse in jumping etc, he is a hacker and is currently under going a 1 month training programme and full schooling so will doing some jumping and basic dressage by the end of it. 

As some of you may be aware, I a not a bit fan of riding and am really wanting to get out of riding all together! The person would be with him for 3-4 days per week

Any ideas or advice appreciated?

Thanks


----------



## Jeska (8 July 2009)

I have just put my horse on part loan - the lady and her daughter can ride him as often as they want or as little. My yard is 18 pound at the minute so im charging her £10 and she is going to pay for his feed, shoes, bills ect

Hope that helps


----------



## newhorse (8 July 2009)

Hi Milosgirl

Is that £10 pw or month? Ideally, I would like to put him on full loan for 6 months but still want to have time with him so probably not suitable. 

I was told sometime ago that if I put him on part loan the other person would pay just a nominal £10-20 pw but i pay for everything else?

Does this seem right to you

Thakns


----------



## tasteofchristmaschaos (8 July 2009)

Part loans usually pay a set fee per week like said plus half of the cost of shoes.


----------



## Booboos (8 July 2009)

I think it entirely depends on what you want to ask for and what people are willing to pay for. I have always had rides in exchange for help with the horses shares, so no money changing hands, but you may want to look at how much the horse costs you re livery, shoeing, etc. and ask the loanee to pay a percentage of that.


----------



## zeuscleoharmony (8 July 2009)

I have a girl look after mine 4 days per week, as much riding as she wants, just poo picking and plenty of TLC and she buys his shoes, which is £48.00 every eight weeks, so about £6.00 per week.


----------



## ljpinkhorse (8 July 2009)

I have part loaned a couple of horses before and this is what i paid :
£25 for 3 days a week for a 13.3hh confidence giver .
£30 for 3 days a week for a 16.3hh ISH .
£20 a week for a riding school horse that me and my friend part loaned - full cost was £40 and we split it .
^^^ Horses where at DIY livery and i was expected to do everything for horse in afternoon but owner fed and turned out in the morning .
Assuming  your sharer is going to do all stable chores 3-4 days per week and also has sole use of the horse on these days i would say £30 per week would not be unreasonable , however i would expect that cost to cover shoes , feed ect and not have the sharer pay seperatly .


----------



## newhorse (8 July 2009)

Sounds fair Lucy, thanks for that. My boy has to have little wedge shoes also so these do costs a bit more but obviously thats my problem, not the persob who is loaning him. 

I think will look at maybe £20-30 (depending on the right person) as livery is DIY so maybe £20 in summer, £30 in winter would be fair 'all in' so to speak

Thanks


----------



## TinselTurkey (8 July 2009)

well nevadas owners never come up so me and his sharer each pay £300 a month plus shoes, feed, vet, dentist etc... 
we basically pay half of everything, his real owners don't pay a thing!


----------



## j1ffy (8 July 2009)

I pay £15 a day for my share horse and have him twice a week (I.e. £30 pw). He's on full livery so I do no chores, and the £30 includes everything  including shoes. It's a bit top end but everything is pricey in London, especially full livery! He's a warmblood who can do dressage and hack but not much jumping as he has a touch of arthritis in his coffin joint.


----------



## ljpinkhorse (8 July 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
 me and his sharer each pay £300 a month plus shoes, feed, vet, dentist etc...  

[/ QUOTE ]









 Did you mean £30 ? If not thats extortionate !


----------



## Rachaelpink (8 July 2009)

Work out what he costs you a week then divide by no. of days sharer has him, although I charge my sharer under what it costs me per day. I'd recommend using BHS loan agreement and altering it slightly too.


----------



## RolyPolyPony (8 July 2009)

I pay £20 per week for my share horse.  That covers the cost of his shoes each month (he needs special shoes) for as much riding as i want.  I also usually poo pick in the field a few times a week (as he lives out 24/7)  Also if needed i will go and feed or do anything else that his owner is unable to do on that day.


----------



## Twizzel (9 July 2009)

I used to pay £110/month for a share, was meant to ride 3-4 days a week, actually rode less than that 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 Covered shoes, feed, livery,  basically the owner halved her total monthly bill and that's how much I paid.

I'm now riding some beautiful horses for nothing, they are a world apart from my old share horse. I've accomplished more on them in the 5 weeks that I've been riding them than I ever did in the 9 months of my old share 
	
	
		
		
	


	





Best way to work out what to charge is to add up your regular monthly outgoings- livery, shoes, feed, divide by 4 to give a weekly sum, divide by 7 to give a daily amount then multiply by however many days your sharer will have the horse.


----------



## Lotsey (5 May 2012)

I pay £193 a month but I'm not sure that's a good price. I pay half of everything like feed, bedding, shoes, vet and excess insurance


----------



## Paris1 (5 May 2012)

Going rate in my area works out roughly £10 per day.


----------



## flying solo (5 May 2012)

I've just got a sharer and she pays £105 PCM. My livery is £35 per week and I took out more insurance to cover her if anything was to happen. I pay everything else and do all chores and she can ride as offen as she likes due to me being pregnant again. She seems happy with this arrangement and I pay slightly more than she does over the year but I don't mind, least I know the insurance bills are paid should anything go wrong.


----------



## cider loving mare (5 May 2012)

I have two ponies and they both have somebody who has them on part loan. They are allowed to come as many days a week as they like. As long as I know what their plans are. One girl only comes once a week n term time and maybe more in holidays the other vary's from week to week. They pay £30 a month but they have to jobs like poo picking, mucking out ect. They usually clean my horse box out everytime its been used. If I have taken them somewhere I insist on this anyway but if its just been me, they'll come along help me tack up and sort out water hay ect and then clean the box when we get back and they always offer. They are both teenagers, and I like having them around. I don't have to pay any rent so that money will go towards other costs. They do pay fuel money if they want to go anywhere though. I had one of them on part loan before I bought him and used to pay 60 a month.


----------



## BlackRider (5 May 2012)

£10 per day was the usual amount on the yard i was last on


----------



## mandwhy (5 May 2012)

I think 10-20 a week is normal and that's what I pay for two days but horse lives out. If you pay over 150 a month you might as well get your own horse unless it is some special competition thing! I have always paid a flat rate


----------



## Bikerchickone (5 May 2012)

I've had shares for my cob and usually ask for enough to cover his livery for the days they have him. He's on full livery so they don't have any jobs to do. He's 100% in all ways, schooled for notice dressage and will pop jumps happily. It works out to about £12 per day.


----------



## Always_A_Moody_Mare (5 May 2012)

I have paid:
£18 pw for a 14hh Newforest for 3 days a week
£20 pw for a 15.2hh ISH for 4 days a week
£25 pw for the use of a 16.1hh tb and a 15.2hh connie x tb for 3 days a week
£22 pw for a 16.1hh for 3 days (ish) a week

They have all been on DIY and I did all of the jobs in the evenings on my days but the owners did the mornings.

At the moment I dont pay anything but there are 6 horses so when I go down (2-4 times pw) I can be there all day and do all the mucking out/bedding down etc and I ride too so I do lots of work for my riding.


----------

